# move to panicale, umbria



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there are Italian classes for expats near Panicale, Umbria? Or any get togethers/gatherings for expats in this area?

Would love to meet some new people....

We have just moved from UK.

Jacky


----------

